# Teléfono inalambrico Panasonic se oye bajo el auricular.



## marianus (Jul 8, 2010)

Hola amigos, como estan?

Les queria preguntar si saben como elevar un poco el volumen del auricular de un telefono inalambrico panasonic de 900Mhz, ya que las conversaciones se oyen un poco bajas.

Desde ya Agradezco su tiempo !!


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 8, 2010)

fijate este haber que onda http://www.accutone.com.mx/los-mejores-amplificadores-de-telefono.aspx


----------



## HADES (Ago 12, 2010)

marianus dijo:


> Hola amigos, como estan?
> 
> Les queria preguntar si saben como elevar un poco el volumen del auricular de un telefono inalambrico panasonic de 900Mhz, ya que las conversaciones se oyen un poco bajas.
> 
> Desde ya Agradezco su tiempo !!



Que tan bajo se oye? y otra no se oyen ruidos raros en el fondo?

por otra siempre se oye bajo o solo cuando contestas?


----------

